# The city of Mumbai...



## snehasmile (May 12, 2014)

I wrote this poem in my "Creative Writing" paper in the second year of bachelors in mass media 



_The city of Mumbai..._

_Films and Fishes
Wealth and Wishes
People come and pass-by
In the city of Mumbai.

Busy hive for busy bees,
Life is wonderful near the seas
Place of business where buddies gather
Driving out laziness which it teaches us rather.

Metropolitan making money
Life's elevated to sweet like honey 
Lower to middle and middle to upper
Is the trend it follows to enrich our supper.

Meeting when we are grown
and take our place
Love fills our heart when we embrace.
Mumbaikars we would proudly say
__The place which we once stayed._


(please let me know what you guys think)


----------

